# When do your does bag up?



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

How long before the due date do your does bag up?

With mine I can see some spring to the udder about 2 mths before, and 1 mth before the due date they really start to fill. 

These three angoras are driving me crazy because they should be due first/second week in Jan and dont seem to have any udder at all. 

:sigh: Only a few more weeks until we find out if they are preggers or not. And whether Heath is fertile. If not, he's gonna have to go to freezer camp.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

FF usually about three months along. Mature does usually about 1-2 months before kidding. I've never had a doe who does not bag up at least a little by the fourth month.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Our does start bagging up, 1 to 1 1/2 month prior...We have a doe this kidding that only filled 1/2 way not tight .........I was beginning to wonder ,if she was preggo or not, she was huge around and only had 1.. :shrug: ........ it really.....threw me off....... usually she has 2 ....I had to go in just to make sure...... now she is getting in her milk as she is suppose to.... :greengrin: 

Sometimes, if a doe is bred, and is fat ,they will not take ,what was her body condition when bred?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'd say around 1 to 1 and a half months before kidding although I have had some wait til about 2 weeks before to really show any sign of an udder and then you've got the does that don't bag up until the week they're due, that doesn't happen to often though.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Hmmm, yes I would have expected there to be at least a little filling if they were pregnant, by now. There were three does in with heath, who is possibly infertile. They were his test group. I posted about them a while back, saying they were filling in the teats but not actually in the udder yet - you could feel liquid in their teats but there wasnt any roundness to the udder - if you know what I mean. Of the three, two were BCS 3 which on our scale is optimum for breeding. The other was probably a 2 - she's an old doe. Thing is - they havent developed further than what they were a couple months ago. Ah well, I suppose the waiting game will soon be over. If they dont kid, Heath will be going off to freezer camp and the does will join him (they are mongrels). If they do kid with angora kids, I'm planning on keeping the kids to raise on bottles and sending off the does (they are just so crazy) and Heath can stay around. If they kid with crossbred kids ... well I know the little boer buck has been having fun :wink: but heath will go because I witness him breeding them all before the little buck had access to them. 


*I just hate the waiting game :angry:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

My doe is due in February and when I felt her today, her teats felt more pronounced. Do you think that's the start?

This will be her second or third kidding.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

the FF doe i have kidding in late jan/early feb has started to develop and udder

bird... on the other hand has not. but this is her 4th..


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a couple that will be delivering around the first of week or two of Jan and they are not bagged up yet either. Mine all seem to do that.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Some bag up 1-2 months before kidding others...when they kid. They all range and I wouldn't lose hope completely especially if they are ff's. That is just me though.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

they are approx 8 - 9 yr old does. Have kidded previously but not sure how long ago. 

I am leaning more and more towards them not being pregnant, but who knows? Maybe I will find time to scan them :shrug: 

I just hate the waiting game


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

keren, if these does are "pro's" at kidding, I bet they wait till the week they are due to deliver, I had 1 do that to me this past February, mind you though that I milked her til a month before she was bred, so she did have a "slack" udder...the day she delivered was the day she filled that udder! Angel, who was accidentally bred at 4 months old never did bag up....I knew a due date because I saw the buckling get her through the fence..she still surprised me with delivering a single doeling on her own and still absolutely no udder....even though she fed her baby she barely had half a handful of udder, even as I dried her off when the baby went to her new home.

I do hope these girls show you at least some sign of impending birth...but then again as "wise" as they are I'm sure they'll keep you on your toes!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

liz, I have seen that happen before I just thought it was weird to get three do it all at once.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

im so happy!! i felt birdies babies kick today when i was feeding!!! i hope i get a girl!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I am crossing my fingers for a baby girl bird!

You know, I actually held these does off water for several hours, and had my hand on them when I gave them water again. This has always worked for me before, the kids kick as the cold water hits them. Couldnt feel a thing.


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

I've had does bag up two months prior, and one that waited until about five minutes before she kidded! She literally bagged up from nothing to a full bag in a matter of about 2 hours. It was weird to see. And boy, was she surprised!!! That was her first freshening and she was baffled by the whole thing. But she turned out to be a fantastic mom, and has been every kidding since.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Ours usually bag up two weeks before kidding or the day they kid.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hope is definitely bagged up now! How exciting.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

6-8 weeks before kidding. If you start feeling for it you'll feel a small ball for an udder 8 weeks before they're due. I have 4 due in exactly 2 months and I feel udders starting to form under there.


----------

